# Having a play with with HDR



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Went and took some photos last night as I wanted to have a play with doing some HDR stuff.

Quite happy with my first attempt.....2nd one is my favourite...looks like a magazine or brochure shot.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice shots, i do like images created using HDR.

Were your images done by the camera or afterwards on the computer? We recently bought a panasonic lumix camera for work that does all the HDR stuff itself.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

No I did it all in Photoshop and Adobe Bridge.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm currently playing around with HDR with varying degrees of success....

Here are a few vehicle shots to show the kind of stuff I'm doing. They're all 3 shot stacks done in Photoshop HDR Pro and then tweaked in Luminance HDR before a final edit back in PS.

My truck - over done...









A nicely done Chevy truck
Orange truck1a by Rob Earl, on Flickr

A '68 Pontiac Firebird.
68 Firebird9a by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice...its deffo a bit of an art as the photos can really look too fake and wierd...


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great pictures of the Jeep, I have put mine up for sale but it will be missed.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

pic hosting


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Love the pics!
But what's with the Christmas lights and wheels? :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a bit bling Ted  clearly never seen a days off roading either 😜😝


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> That's a bit bling Ted  clearly never seen a days off roading either 😜😝


No, never been in the mud, living in Birmingham it does have to go off road occasionally, when I drive on the pavement lol.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

jamie_s said:


> Love the pics!
> But what's with the Christmas lights and wheels? :lol:


Living with my Asian neighbors, it would be rude not to.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

If you think my Jeep is bling, wait until you see my next thread with this

image sharing sites


----------

